# Mrs B is Pregs



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

After spending most of this week in hospital with a suspected ectopic she was given the all clear yesterday (very emotional moment I can tell you).

It's our first so prepare for 9 months of baby questions.

I hope the baby looks like me 

ps anybody do babysitting here?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Are you sure its hers????!!!! 

Congrats mate! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Congrats!!

Our first is due on June 28th Â [smiley=baby.gif]

I'm sure I can fill you in on what to expect Â


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Congratulations! Seems like there is a veritable baby boom on the forum - our first is due August 10th...


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

welcome to the club

I don't envy you the next 4 years though ;D

thankfully through that stage now


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Congrats Mr B ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Nice one Mike ! Congrats to you both ! ;D

Damian


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You have my sympathy. 

MPV inbound?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> You have my sympathy.
> 
> MPV inbound?


Luckily Mrs B already has a 4 door RAV4 so I think that could ensure TT retention ;D

Disposables or washables then, Mrs B is insisting on washables but I don't like pooh smells too much ???


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

We are planning on going the un-eco friendly route of disposables  [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Excellent news.
[smiley=baby.gif]

Who needs sleep anyway


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Congrats to you both ;D
But


> I don't envy you the next 4 years though


Why 4 years?
Mine are in their 30's and no better than when they were 4. Where a packet of sweets made them happy then, now it's Dad I need a new XXX at Â£100's

Sorry Mike, but I wouldn't change it/them for the world.
Then come the grandchildren.............................
At least I can send them home when I have had enough ;D


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Great for all you pregnant fathers. Been there , done that!

Guess the TTR's will get fewer as the Pampers and wipes take over. ;D


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW MIKE,

Do you really look like your sig pic??

Maybe your kid wishes for an abortion? ::


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> BTW MIKE,
> 
> Do you really look like your sig pic??
> 
> Maybe your kid wishes for an abortion? ::


Ooh, the "A" word, strikes the fear of god into me after the week we've had :-/

I'm actually a musclebound, hunky, good looking geezer but it's all hidden inside me 

Actually my caricature is pretty close as I'm sure the few that have met me here will confirm. 

So where's the best place to buy washable nappies then? :


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Many congrats Mike.

Sounds like you may be a bit ... chicken ... what's that then ;D

Seriously, sounds like you and Mrs B are over the moon, so a big [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and try and get some [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Cheers.

Moley & Bunny


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations Mr & Mrs B. And what a week you've had! We had a scary moment too in the first weeks of pregnancy and now we have a lovely son. 
As far as the washables go - good luck to ya! Offer a compromise - try Nature Boy nappies from Waitrose (70% biodegradable)


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Mike - congrats & hope it all goes OK - they grow up sooooo quick! Can't believe my son will be 12 & my daughter will be 9 this summer - I'm only 32 - They'll both be near 1.5m tall soon - good for EuroDisney, bad for back seats of TTC! (Boot slam - 'Ouch!') - Now where's that A4 cab brochure? - 0-60mph in 7.8 secs - way tooooooo slooooow, even in the 3.0 Quattro!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Disposables or washables then, Mrs B is insisting on washables but I don't like pooh smells too much Â ???


if you could be arsed and have a sense of ecology you would not use pampers - I only know two couples who have gone washables - there is a collect service for those who can afford it - and apparently this costs about same as the ozone destroyers method.

I have yet to meet any one who does like poo smells, although plenty of parents have tried uconvincingly to convince me that, 'you don't mine if it's your own ids poo'. :-/

Is she past 13 weeks? Have the testy hormones kicked in? Good luck. Enjoy some sleep over the next few months.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Mike
Many congrats - you seem to be over the moon, I hope it all goes smoothly.

We used an eco-friendly outfit for no2 who dropped off fresh nappies each week and picked up the mucky ones for washing. The Hospital used them too - search on the web, there must be something similar in Uxbridge (which isn't too far from Marlow so why aren't you up for the Bucks/Berks/Oxon meet ?)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice one Mike


----------

